# appendiceal stump!



## rlcohen76 (Jul 22, 2010)

hello,
My Dr performed a laparoscopic removal of an appendiceal stump. pt had prev appy long time ago and during an LSO, doc removed stump b/c it was distended and the pt had a fecalith.

I cant find any code for removal of the stump. any help is appreciated!


----------

